# Animal Planet:Confessions: animals hoarding



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

you guys should check that show out.....I was watching it lastnight...look at this lady (bonnie) with all the cute Chihuahuas.....


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

I cant find it  the show is called Confessions?


----------



## lizz5000 (Jul 12, 2010)

I believe its called Intervention: Animal Hoarding. It looks interesting but I haven't had a chance to catch it yet.

Update: The correct name is Confessions: Animal Hoarding. It airs on Animal Planet on Wednesdays @ 9pm.


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

http://animal.discovery.com/tv/confessions-animal-hoarding/


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

I watched it. I liked how her family helped her to install a doggie door, got her dogs Vet 
checked, and helped her to keep her pets. They went the extra mile for their Mom. 
Great kids. Sorry to see Bonnie added another dog to the pack  She does have some beautiful Chi's...


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Jerry'sMom said:


> I watched it. I liked how her family helped her to install a doggie door, got her dogs Vet
> checked, and helped her to keep her pets. They went the extra mile for their Mom.
> Great kids. Sorry to see Bonnie added another dog to the pack  She does have some beautiful Chi's...


I agree. I normally do not watch these types of shows as it's heartbreaking but I did catch a bit of it last night. It was late and nothing else was on.


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

how many dogs did she have?


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

A lot! I don't remember the exact number but maybe twenty plus probably.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I watched part of it. I just don't see how people can live in such filthy conditions! Her dogs were peeing and pooping everywhere and it showed her with a rake trying to rake the dried poop out of her carpet. SICK.

I have to say that the dogs didn't look abused and seemed to be in good body condition and weight. They weren't ill or thin. She just got in over her head with too many animals.


----------



## skwerlylove (Apr 24, 2010)

Like Tracy said, her dogs looked to be in relatively good health... just the conditions were out of control.

I can kind of relate to the woman, with the animal hoarding because my grandma is kind of like this. Not with Chis though, with everything else! She has 100s of chickens (some of them live in the house) rabbits (in the house), a goat (in the house), cats, dogs, and so on. She loves them, and spends so much in food and vets. She tries to keep up on the house work, but with all those animals in the house it always has an off odor. She is a wonderful woman, who loves animals but has gotten in waaaay over her head. She can't say no to an animal, no matter what kind it is.


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

I can see how you can easily get in over your head - it's so hard to say no especially when you know the animal is in need and her dogs do look like they are well taken care of but to live in filth like that is horrible and just that alone is not healthy for her or the dogs.


----------



## qtchi (Jun 19, 2010)

I don't watch TV so I didn't see this, but it's sad that she would choose to live in dirty conditions just to keep her pets. What happens to her pets if she passes away? Her problems will be left to other people and that's not fair to her pets, family, or friends. 

I think some people would think my family hoards animals because we have 3 dogs, 4 birds and a fish. We don't plan on ever having more than 3 very small dogs at one time because we plan on travelling a lot more in the future. Kenneling or taking them with us is difficult and expensive. 

Our Husky passed away in February after 13 years with our family and we got Venus for our daughter in May. We didn't tell anybody until we had to. My MIL came to visit and her first comment was, "Oh, you're back to having 3 dogs." I think she and my FIL almost groaned. They made comments here and there for at least a couple of days.


----------



## Vivid (Jul 23, 2009)

I caught some glimpses of that show. Its sad but like mentioned above, at least the animals were taken care of well. I saw when Bonnie went into the pet store and spent over $100 on her dogs then her neice told the cameras how her aunt ( Bonnie) always hints at how she needs money because she cant afford to buy much of anything for herself after she provides for her dogs. 

I would think that the smell and condition of her home would be enough to make Bonnie take a step back, look at the her living situation, realize it's not humane and rehome some of the animals. Is hoarding animals something thats new? Are puppy mills a result of hoarding taken to the next level or is it different because millers dont actually care for their dogs?

I'll be looking for this show to watch it in its entirety. Is this just a hour show or part of a series?


----------



## sambeck (Jul 23, 2010)

*it's a series*

Hi, my name is Sam and I work for the show.
Just watching the thread and enjoying your reactions to the show!!
Yes it is a series, 6 episodes now with more to come. Every story is different!

If any of you know someone who is feeling overwhelmed by their animals and you think we might be able to help, you can submit their story by going to the website
www.animalplanet.com/animalhoarding
click on "get help now".


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Well It does show that people are out of control with hoarding. I get that alot with owning 8 doggies and 2 cats that Im a hoarder...which is so untrue. People just get in over their heads and dont know when to stop.


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

sambeck said:


> Hi, my name is Sam and I work for the show.
> Just watching the thread and enjoying your reactions to the show!!
> Yes it is a series, 6 episodes now with more to come. Every story is different!
> 
> ...


Hmmm...interesting.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

*OMG! I need to edit my earlier comments!*



Jerry'sMom said:


> I watched it. I liked how her family helped her to install a doggie door, got her dogs Vet
> checked, and helped her to keep her pets. They went the extra mile for their Mom.
> Great kids. Sorry to see Bonnie added another dog to the pack  She does have some beautiful Chi's...


OMG!!!! I didn't realize I missed the first few minutes of this show. It's on 
again now. I did not know this woman had over 100 dogs that Animal Control
had to rescue BEFORE she got this group of dogs! No, she should not have
pets. No, her family is not helping--they are enablers... 



sambeck said:


> Hi, my name is Sam and I work for the show.
> Just watching the thread and enjoying your reactions to the show!!
> .....


Sorry Sam--I guess I didn't see the entire episode last time. So, I have had
to edit my comments--drastically!!


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

qtchi said:


> I don't watch TV so I didn't see this, but it's sad that she would choose to live in dirty conditions just to keep her pets. What happens to her pets if she passes away? Her problems will be left to other people and that's not fair to her pets, family, or friends.
> 
> I think some people would think my family hoards animals because we have 3 dogs, 4 birds and a fish. We don't plan on ever having more than 3 very small dogs at one time because we plan on travelling a lot more in the future. Kenneling or taking them with us is difficult and expensive.
> 
> Our Husky passed away in February after 13 years with our family and we got Venus for our daughter in May. We didn't tell anybody until we had to. My MIL came to visit and her first comment was, "Oh, you're back to having 3 dogs." I think she and my FIL almost groaned. They made comments here and there for at least a couple of days.


I think that is me! I'm getting a third chi in a couple of weeks and I haven't told my mom, sister, brother etc. They will all have comments and none will be positive but I don't care. I have 10 acres and a large house on it. 3 dogs totaling less than 15 pounds is fine with me.


----------

